# It's All Greek to Me, by Charlotte Higgins



## nickel (Nov 15, 2008)

Τον περασμένο μήνα κυκλοφόρησε στη Βρετανία το βιβλίο της Charlotte Higgins, βασικής συντάκτριας των πολιτιστικών σελίδων της Guardian, με τίτλο _It's All Greek to Me_.

Σ' αυτή τη σελίδα της εφημερίδας δημοσιεύεται ένα μικρό κομμάτι του βιβλίου, αν και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμα τη διάρθρωση των περιεχομένων του (όταν έχεις κακομάθει με τις _Look inside_ δυνατότητες στο Amazon, σε ενοχλεί όταν ένα βιβλίο περιβάλλεται από πλήρη σχεδόν μυστικότητα — μα, γουρούνι στο σακί θες να αγοράσω;). Πάντως ο μικρός δειγματοληπτικός περίπατος σε αγγλικές λέξεις ελληνικής προέλευσης δείχνει ότι η ιστορία τους είναι δοσμένη με αρκετό χιούμορ και νομίζω ότι η δόση είναι κατάλληλη για το αγγλοσαξονικό κοινό. Η τάση ενός Έλληνα να φλυαρήσει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ίσως να είχε αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα. Ο στόχος της συγγραφέας είναι να δώσει ευχάριστο ανάγνωσμα όπως φαίνεται στα λήμματα Herculean, Draconian, Cynical κ.ά.

Η Charlotte Higgins (μα ποια μου θυμίζει;) έχει και μπλογκ στο χώρο της εφημερίδας, όπου εκδηλώνει με συγκινητικό τρόπο την αγάπη της για τον αρχαιοελληνικό πολιτισμό. Και βέβαια σ' ένα μπλογκ δεν μπορούν να λείπουν τα σχόλια και οι κόντρες (έχει πλάκα να διαβάζεις τους ξένους να συζητάνε τα δικά μας).

Λίγες μέρες πιο πριν είχε κυκλοφορήσει (ή κυκλοφορηθεί;) και το βιβλίο του Philip Matyszak, _Ancient Athens on Five Drachmas a Day_. Αλλά γι' αυτό, άλλη μέρα. Και τα δύο είναι ακόμα σκληρόδετα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2008)

Να επισημάνω ότι ο κρατήρας "του Ευφρονίου", που κοσμεί το παραπάνω άρθρο τής Charlotte Higgins, βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή στην Αθήνα, στο Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης "Νόστοι" (μέχρι τέλη Δεκεμβρίου), μαζί με άλλα επαναπατρισμένα (στην Ιταλία, εν προκειμένω), πια, αντικείμενα. Και ότι, άρα, η λεζάντα τής Higgins κάτω από τον κρατήρα, που τον αναφέρει ως The Metropolitan Museum of Art's Euphronios Krater, είναι πια --τι χαρά!-- λάθος. Ένα κλοπιμαίο λιγότερο στα χέρια των κλεφτοκοτάδων --συγνώμη, των world's vigilantes.
Με το κείμενο του άρθρου της για την αξία και τη φρεσκάδα της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας, συμφωνώ χίλια τοις εκατό. Απορώ μάλιστα γιατί ο Μαρξ έβρισκε τόσο δυσεξήγητη τη γοητεία που ασκούν ακόμα πάνω μας οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες, αν και "ανήκοντες εις άλλο στάδιον εξελίξεως των παραγωγικών δυνάμεων" κλπ. κλπ., κι έκατσε κι έγραψε ολόκληρο δοκίμιο σχετικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Costas said:


> Και ότι, άρα, η λεζάντα τής Higgins κάτω από τον κρατήρα, που τον αναφέρει ως The Metropolitan Museum of Art's Euphronios Krater, είναι πια --τι χαρά!-- λάθος. Ένα κλοπιμαίο λιγότερο στα χέρια των κλεφτοκοτάδων --συγνώμη, των world's vigilantes.



Τώρα αυτό το εννοείς ή το λες ειρωνικά; Γιατί τελευταία φορά που το τσέκαρα, οι κλεφτοκοτάδες δεν ήταν και πολύ μακριά από την δική μας αυλή. Αν δεν απατώμαι, ακόμα και σήμερα κλέβουν αβέρτα από επαρχιακά ψευδομουσεία, την ύπαιθρο κλπ κλπ (με τη βοήθεια των δικών μας που ξεπουλάνε όσο όσο για να βγάλουν κανά φράγκο), ενώ πολιτικοί χαρίζουν τις ιδιωτικές τους συλλογές στο κράτος. Μετά μας φταίνε οι άλλοι αν δεν μπορούμε εμείς να κουμαντάρουμε το σπίτι μας.

Αλήθεια, δεν πιστεύετε ότι μαζί με τα του Βρετανικού μουσείου θα έπρεπε να επαναπατρίσουμε και του Λούβρου; (που είναι νομίζω και ανώτερα) Παραδόξως, κανείς δεν μιλάει γι' αυτό. Τώρα, γιατί τα έχουμε βάλει ντε και καλά με τους Άγγλους, αυτό είναι μια μόνιμη απορία μου.


----------



## curry (Nov 19, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια, δεν πιστεύετε ότι μαζί με τα του Βρετανικού μουσείου θα έπρεπε να επαναπατρίσουμε και του Λούβρου; (που είναι νομίζω και ανώτερα) Παραδόξως, κανείς δεν μιλάει γι' αυτό. Τώρα, γιατί τα έχουμε βάλει ντε και καλά με τους Άγγλους, αυτό είναι μια μόνιμη απορία μου.



Γιατί απλούστατα, ούτε στο Λούβρο, ούτε στο Βερολίνο, ούτε πουθενά αλλού δεν εκτίθενται τα βάναυσα ξεριζωμένα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα, ούτε βέβαια έχουν την ίδια συμβολική σημασία. Δεν είναι κάπως αυτονόητο; Η επιστροφή των μαρμάρων από την Βρετανία δεν νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται με το γεγονός ότι έχουμε σπείρει αρχαιότητες σε όλα τα μουσεία της υφηλίου και θα αρχίσουμε να τις ζητάμε πίσω όπου να 'ναι, αλλά με τον συμβολισμό τους και το γεγονός ότι είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του πιο αναγνωρίσιμου αρχαίου ναού στον πλανήτη.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

curry said:


> Δεν είναι κάπως αυτονόητο;



Για μένα, όχι δεν είναι.



curry said:


> Η επιστροφή των μαρμάρων από την Βρετανία δεν νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται με το γεγονός ότι έχουμε σπείρει αρχαιότητες σε όλα τα μουσεία της υφηλίου και θα αρχίσουμε να τις ζητάμε πίσω όπου να 'ναι, αλλά με τον συμβολισμό τους και το γεγονός ότι είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του πιο αναγνωρίσιμου αρχαίου ναού στον πλανήτη.



Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτός ο λόγος. Λες και θα ξαναμπούν πίσω στη θέση τους και θα γίνει ο ναός όπως ήταν παλιά. Τι πιο έντονα Ελληνικό και συμβολικό από την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου ή την Άπτερο Νίκη; Άλλωστε εγώ δεν μίλησα για τις απανταχού τον κόσμο αρχαιότητες, αλλά μόνο για το Λούβρο (που νομίζω ότι έχει συνολικά τα πιο σημαντικά κομμάτια μαζεμένα μαζί με το Βρετανικό).

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ απλά πιστεύω ότι έπρεπε να βρούμε κάτι να φαγωθούμε και να γίνουμε και ήρωες και βρήκαμε αυτό.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 19, 2008)

btw, τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ. Θεωρώ ότι θα δημιουργήσει εντάσεις και διχόνοια και αρνητικό κλίμα χωρίς λόγο. BTW, παραπάνω εννοούσα τη Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης κι όχι την Άπτερο Νίκη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Τώρα αυτό το εννοείς ή το λες ειρωνικά; Γιατί τελευταία φορά που το τσέκαρα, οι κλεφτοκοτάδες δεν ήταν και πολύ μακριά από την δική μας αυλή. Αν δεν απατώμαι, ακόμα και σήμερα κλέβουν αβέρτα από επαρχιακά ψευδομουσεία, την ύπαιθρο κλπ κλπ (με τη βοήθεια των δικών μας που ξεπουλάνε όσο όσο για να βγάλουν κανά φράγκο), ενώ πολιτικοί χαρίζουν τις ιδιωτικές τους συλλογές στο κράτος. Μετά μας φταίνε οι άλλοι αν δεν μπορούμε εμείς να κουμαντάρουμε το σπίτι μας.



Το κύκλωμα είναι παγκόσμιο: οι μεν αγοραστές είναι τα μουσεία των πλούσιων χωρών, και κατεξοχήν των ΗΠΑ, οι οποίες, μη όντας αποικιακή δύναμη τον 19ο αιώνα, προσπαθούν τώρα να επανδρώσουν τα μουσεία τους με αρχαία αντικείμενα, _παρά την υφιστάμενη από αιώνες, πια, νομοθεσία_, αγοράζοντας _εν γνώσει τους_ κλοπιμαία, οι δε πωλητές είναι οι λαθρανασκαφείς, που ξεκινούν από τον αγρότη που ονειρεύεται να βρει κάτι αρχαίο και να πάρει Ντάτσουν και προχωρούν στους ατζέντηδες των απανταχού της γης συλλεκτών και μουσείων. Ο τζίρος της διεθνούς αγοράς λαθραίων αρχαιολογικών αντικειμένων είναι ο τρίτος στον κόσμο μεταξύ των παράνομων εμπορίων, μετά τα όπλα και τα ναρκωτικά. Στο Ιράκ η λεηλασία έγινε υπό την προστασία του αμερικανικού στρατού, ο οποίος άφησε αφύλαχτο το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο της Βαγδάτης, και συνεχίζεται με τις λαθρανασκαφές που κάνουν αυτή τη στιγμή οι πάντες εκεί, για λογαριασμό των πάντων (Αμερικανοί, μουσεία, συλλέκτες, αντάρτες...). Στις φτωχές χώρες, τα ίδια. Στην Ελλάδα (αλλά και στην Ιταλία), στην περίπτωση των Αηδονιών Αργολίδας, ένα ολόκληρο χωριό ήξερε ότι γινόταν λαθρανασκαφή στο μυκηναϊκό νεκροταφείο , και η Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία το έμαθε επειδή οι δύο συμμορίες τσακώθηκαν μεταξύ τους κι έβγαλαν τα όπλα. Στο μεταξύ, τα ευρήματα είχανε γίνει καπνός. Να μην τα διεκδικήσουμε; Η καταστολή του εγκλήματος πρέπει να χτυπά όλη την αλυσίδα, τόσο τους λαθρανασκαφείς όσο και τους μεσάζοντες, και _κυριότατα_ τους τελικούς αποδέκτες, που είναι πολύ συχνά, δυστυχώς και αναισχύντως, τα αμερικάνικα μουσεία. Διότι, ως γνωστόν, όταν υπάρχει ζήτηση, υπάρχει μοιραία και προσφορά. Επομένως η ζήτηση λαθραίων από τα καθωσπρέπει μουσεία, που έχουν και το μεγαλύτερο χρήμα να προσφέρουν, πρέπει να χτυπηθεί στο κεφάλι, σαν οχιά. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν καταλαβαίνω το σχόλιό σου περί "κοντά στη δική μας αυλή" κλπ., ούτε το ερώτημά σου, αν "εννοώ αυτό που λέω ή το λέω ειρωνικά".

Μια πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία είναι του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου Καστελίου Κισάμου, που αναφέρει, για κάθε αντικείμενο που εκθέτει, ποιος (απλός πολίτης) το βρήκε και το παρέδωσε. 

Όλα αυτά τα κλοπιμαία που εκτίθενται στο Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης είναι κλεμμένα τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, κατά παράβαση της υπάρχουσας διεθνώς νομοθεσίας, γι' αυτό και μπόρεσαν να επαναπατριστούν. Δεν είναι της εποχής του Έλγιν, οπότε δεν υπήρχαν ανεξάρτητα κράτη στην περιοχή ούτε και αρχαιολογική νομοθεσία. Πού κολλάει λοιπόν η όλη συζήτηση για τα Ελγίνεια, δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Πηγαίντε να δείτε την έκθεση!


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> btw, τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό.



Η πρόταση είναι, να πει η Ελλάδα "αν δεν μας δώσετε τα ελγίνεια, δεν σας δίνουμε τη φλόγα". Το πράγμα θέλει συζήτηση. Υποθέτω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει _νομική_ υποχρέωση να δίνει τη φλόγα σε όλους, ότι δηλαδή δεν είναι στη διακριτική της ευχέρεια, και ανάλογα με τα καπρίτσια της, να δίνει ή όχι τη φλόγα, γιατί αυτό αμέσως θα καταρράκωνε το πρεστίζ της. [Σημειώνω, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ότι θεωρώ την όλη υπόθεση των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων μια μεγάλη μπούρδα κι ένα μεγάλο ψέμα.]
Αντιθέτως, το ΗΒ έχει, κατ' εμάς, _ηθική_ υποχρέωση να επιστρέψει τα Ελγίνεια. Άρα, δεν συμφωνώ με την πρωτοβουλία, παρά μόνο σε επίπεδο προπαγάνδας.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 22, 2008)

Costas said:


> Ως εκ τούτου, δεν καταλαβαίνω το σχόλιό σου περί "κοντά στη δική μας αυλή" κλπ., ούτε το ερώτημά σου, αν "εννοώ αυτό που λέω ή το λέω ειρωνικά".



Το σχόλιό μου αναφερόταν στο ότι κατηγορούμε συνέχεια τους άλλους και δη ΗΠΑ και Αμερική (world's vigilantes όπως είπες κι εσύ) και δεν κοιτάζουμε τα μούτρα μας. 

Όπως και να έχει, εγώ διαφωνώ κάθετα για πολλούς λόγους με τον επαναπατρισμό των Ελγινείων και το δηλώνω ευθαρσώς.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2008)

Μα, εμείς δεν αγοράζουμε κλοπιμαία! Αν ήμασταν στη θέση των Αμερικανών, θα αγοράζαμε. Αλλά δεν είμαστε στη θέση τους. "Κοιτάμε τα μούτρα μας" όσον αφορά την πάταξη της λαθρανασκαφής. Ό,τι μπορούμε κάνουμε. Και ανάμεσα στα εκθέματα της έκθεσης είναι και κλοπιμαία που επαναπατρίστηκαν με προσπάθειες της Ελλάδας.

Μια περίπτωση που η Ελλάδα κατηγορείται για αποδοχή κλοπιμαίων, είναι ο βυζαντινός θησαυρός με τα ασημένια σκεύη. Κάποιος του υποκόσμου, Βούλγαρος νομίζω, ισχυρίζεται ότι τα βρήκε στη Βουλγαρία και ότι τα αγόρασε ένας Έλληνας συλλέκτης. Είχε κάνει εκπομπή ο Παπαχελάς ή κάποιος τέτοιος προ καιρού.


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2008)

Διαβάστε κι αυτό
(και προσέξτε το σχέδιο με την άμαξα!).


----------

